# Here Kitty



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aflac,
I read somewhere you lost your favorite cat. This little guy seems to be unhappy and in need of a good home. A little TLC might sweeten his disposition, or not. He's yours if you want him.

Mike

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x73/Ooopsiemybad/catgun.gif


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 31, 2007)

If I remember right, Aflac used that as an avatar one time. He's had a lot of them.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes that is the true Aflac kitty. If i ever catch one of these bots that will be it in a nut shell.


----------

